# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsmfinder Dongle Version 3.1.9

## mohamed73

*Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.9*    *Berry  Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update* *[+] PRD  to MFI Finder  - Now users can press this "MFI finder" button and find MFI
PRD=MFI(315) -EXCLUSIVE  [+] PRD  to SFI Finder  - Now users can press this "SFI finder" button and find SFI
PRD=SFI(9261)-EXCLUSIVE   [+] PRD  to APP Finder- Now users can press this "APP finder" button and find APP
PRD=APP(9258)-EXCLUSIVE   [+] PRD  to CFG Finder - Now users can press this "CFG finder" button and find CFG
PRD=CFG(7441)-EXCLUSIVE   [+] PRD  to VSM Finder  - Now users can press this "flash finder" button and find VSM
PRD=VSM(9246)-EXCLUSIVE *   *[+] New MEP added MEP-14896-006*  *Total MEP Support List (261) 
1    MEP_04103_001
2    MEP_04103_002
3    MEP_04103_004
4    MEP_04104_003
5    MEP_04104_004
6    MEP_04104_005
7    MEP_04104_006
8    MEP_04104_007
9    MEP-04104-008
10    MEP_04546_001
11    MEP_04598_003
12    MEP_04598_004
13    MEP_04598_005
14    MEP_04626_001
15    MEP_04626_002
16    MEP_04938_001
17    MEP_04938_002
18    MEP_05277_001
19    MEP_05277_002
20    MEP_05277_004
21    MEP_05277_005
22    MEP_06041_001
23    MEP_06041_003
24    MEP_06041_004
25    MEP_06041_005
26    MEP_06041_006
27    MEP_06041_007
28    MEP_06041_008
29    MEP_06041_009
30    MEP_06041_010
31    MEP_06041_011
32    MEP-06041-012
33    MEP-06041-013
34    MEP-06041-016
35    MEP-06041-017
36    MEP_06068_001
37    MEP_06068_002
38    MEP_06259_002
39    MEP_06259_003
40    MEP_06423_001
41    MEP_06424_001
42    MEP_06424_002
43    MEP_06529_001
44    MEP_06529_002
45    MEP_06530_001
46    MEP_06530_002
47    MEP_06810_002
48    MEP_06810_003
49    MEP_06811_003
50    MEP_06812_001
51    MEP_06812_003
52    MEP_06812_004
53    MEP_06813_001
54    MEP_06813_002
55    MEP_06814_001
56    MEP_06814_002
57    MEP_06814_004
58    MEP_06814_005
59    MEP_06849_001
60    MEP_06849_002
61    MEP_06893_001
62    MEP_06899_001
63    MEP_06899_002
64    MEP_07321_002
65    MEP_07484_001
66    MEP_07484_002
67    MEP_07484_003
68    MEP_07484_004
69    MEP_07484_005
70    MEP_07484_006
71    MEP_07484_007
72    MEP_07705_002
73    MEP_07705_003
74    MEP_07722_001
75    MEP_07722_002
76    MEP_07722_003
77    MEP_07723_001
78    MEP_07723_003
79    MEP_07723_004
80    MEP_07723_005
81    MEP_07723_006
82    MEP_07723_007
83    MEP_07754_001
84    MEP_08209_001
85    MEP_08209_002
86    MEP_08209_003
87    MEP_08209_004
88    MEP_08318_001
89    MEP_08395_001
90    MEP_08448_001
91    MEP_08448_002
92    MEP_08589_001
93    MEP_08881_001
94    MEP_08882_001
95    MEP_08918_001
96    MEP_09004_001
97    MEP_09070_001
98    MEP_09149_001
99    MEP_09292_001
100    MEP_09292_002
101    MEP_09292_003
102    MEP_09292_004
103    MEP_09292_005
104    MEP_09292_006
105    MEP_09292_008
106    MEP_09293_001
107    MEP_09625_001
108    MEP_09625_002
109    MEP_09667_001
110    MEP_09690_001
111    MEP_09747_001
112    MEP_09783_002
113    MEP_09783_003
114    MEP_09821_001
115    MEP_09821_002
116    MEP_09821_003
117    MEP_09917_001
118    MEP_09938_001 
119    MEP_10073_001
120    MEP_10129_001
121    MEP_10129_002
122    MEP_10129_003
123    MEP_10129_004
124    MEP_10129_005
125    MEP_10129_006
126    MEP_11016_001
127    MEP_11139_001
128    MEP_11139_002
129    MEP_11139_003
130    MEP_11139_004
131    MEP_11139_005
132    MEP_11139_006
133    MEP_11246_001
134    MEP_11246_002
135    MEP_11414_001
136    MEP_11414_002
137    MEP_11534_002
138    MEP_11534_004
139    MEP_11534_005
140    MEP_11534_006
141    MEP_11534_007
142    MEP_11534_008
143    MEP_12186_001
144    MEP_12209_003
145    MEP_12209_004
146    MEP_12209_006
147    MEP_12209_007
148    MEP_12209_008
149    MEP_12488_001
150    MEP_12565_001
151    MEP_12579_001
152    MEP_12579_002
153    MEP_12599_003
154    MEP_12622_002
155    MEP_12907_002
156    MEP_12978_001
157    MEP_12980_001
158    MEP_12980_002
159    MEP_13188_001
160    MEP_13188_002
161    MEP_13188_006
162    MEP_13188_007
163    MEP_13188_008
164    MEP_13188_010
165    MEP_13710_001
166    MEP_13928_001
167    MEP_13928_002
168    MEP_13988_001
169    MEP_13990_001
170    MEP_14052_001
171    MEP_14052_002
172    MEP_14074_001
173    MEP_14074_002
174    MEP_14074_003
175    MEP-14074-004
176    MEP_14150_001
177    MEP_14260_001
178    MEP_14260_002
179    MEP_14896_001
180    MEP_14896_002
181    MEP_14896_003
182    MEP_14896_004
183    MEP_14896_005
184    MEP_15159_001
185    MEP_15159_002
186    MEP_15326_001
187    MEP_15326_002
188    MEP_15343_001
189    MEP_16272_002
190    MEP_16272_003
191    MEP_16272_005
192    MEP_16352_001
193    MEP_16419_001
194    MEP_16472_001
195    MEP_16826_001
196    MEP_17232_001
197    MEP_17490_001
198    MEP_17568_002
199    MEP-17568-003
200    MEP_18601_001
201    MEP_18637_001c
202    MEP_19322_003
203    MEP_19877_001
204    MEP_20099_002
205    MEP_20099_004
206    MEP_20099_009
207    MEP_20166_001
208    MEP_20454_001
209    MEP_20669_001
210    MEP_21545_001
211    MEP_21878_001
212    MEP_22793_001
213    MEP_23361_001
214    MEP_24124_001
215    MEP_24409_002
216    MEP_24660_001
217    MEP_24660_003
218    MEP_24667_001
219    MEP_24667_002
220    MEP_24667_003
221    MEP_24667_004
222    MEP_24723_001
223    MEP_24723_002
224    MEP_26594_001
225    MEP_26900_003
226    MEP_27488_001
227    MEP_27501_003
228    MEP_28240_002
229    MEP_28364_001
230    MEP_28555_001
231    MEP_29080_002
232    MEP-29080-003
233    MEP_29318_001
234    MEP-29318-002
235    MEP_30218_001
236    MEP_30218_002
237    MEP_30638_001
238    MEP_30669_001
239    MEP_31845_001
240    MEP_31845_002
241    MEP_33006_002
242    MEP_34723_001
243    MEP_34870_001
244    MEP-34870-002
245    MEP_39371_001
246    MEP_40488_002
247    MEP_40954_001
248    MEP_41261_001
249    MEP_41468_001
250    MEP-42490-001
251    MEP-42490-002
252    MEP_42517_001
253    MEP-52541-002
254    MEP_09292_009
255    MEP-46976-002
256    MEP-09917-003
257    MEP-12209-010
258    MEP-11534-009
259      MEP-40488-004
260    MEP-11534-010
261    MEP-14896-006*  *Download Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update* *[+] Added LG flashfiles  (HOME/Main_Software/LG) [+] Added Samsung Fimrwares   (HOME/Main_Software/Samsung)   General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 10 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ======== Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
Online code calculator;
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel android:25 models         
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                   
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                       
(Via imei )Coral:6 models                                
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    
(Via imei )Doro:8 models                                   
(Via imei )Huawei:74 models                               
(Via imei )Iphone Readinfo& lock status               
(Via imei )Orange:13 models 
 (Via imei )Pantech:31 models                               
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                   
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models            
(Via imei )Micromax modems:9 models              
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                           
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models   
(Via imei )Motorola 2007-2010 models 
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    
(Via imei )SFR: 33 models                                 
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                        
(Via imei )TMN: 10 models                                
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                                     
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                    
(Via imei )Various:14 models                            
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                         
(Via imei )Zte :74 models                                   Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:23 models                               ==================================================  ======== Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset                                          ==================================================  ========  Berry tool: (Standalone) 
(USB)Manual & Auto detect Blackberry models.
(USB)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.
(USB)Can use Manual or Auto Select Firmware
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :261 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :10076prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database) PRD to MFI finder (Exclusive)8876prd supported
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)LCD Reset
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ========   Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5;
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization 
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair              
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code       
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF)    
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)  
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM               
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                
(Fbus)Read Ask                       
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                  
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)     
(Fbus)CHK                            
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB              
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus               
(Fbus&USB)Reset security code        
(Fbus&USB)Read security code         
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults   
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer
(USB)Rap3Gv3 USB Flashing 
(Fbus)Rap3Gv2 Fbus flashing  
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2           
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3                 
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido        
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4                 
(Fbus&USB) Read unique id Rapuyama v11   
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213       
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                   
(Fbus) Sx4 Rapuyama V11                   
(Fbus) Sx4 Rap3gV4                            
(Fbus) Sd repair Rapuyama V11            
(Fbus) Sd repair  Rap3gV4   
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)        
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)      
(Fbus)Read full PM                  
(Fbus)Read PM 120                   
(Fbus)Read PM 308                     
(Fbus)Reset security code           
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4   
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code      
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++            
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++             
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL               
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                      
(Fbus)Manual & Auto detect models.
(Fbus)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.  ==================================================  ========  Cdma tool: (Standalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                               
(USB)Flashing                                    
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                            
(USB)Readinfo                                  
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                  
(Uart)Rebuilt                                
 (USB)Flashing                              ==================================================  ========  Sgf tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(Uart)MSL direct unlock ( Omap/ Qualcomm)
(USB) Remove google account(Android)
(USB/Uart)Read pattern lock ( Android)
(USB/Uart)Infeneon factory reset  ==================================================  ========  Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no  need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup  will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need  to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as  e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be  coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,  applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========  Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========  Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE   Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7   Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       More Update Coming Soon !!!*

----------

